# who's



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

watching ufc fight night then ultimate fighter


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Watchin a couple of men wrap their legs around each other. Walker you should be ashamed of yourself. Go stick your nose in the corner......


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am on spike right now watching a good fight as we speak but at 10 eastern time is when I will be sprawled out on the couch watching rashads team whoop some butt


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm watching it now. The welter weights just had a good fight


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

they all have been good fights so far


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm curious to see how Kimbo is gonna do on Ultimate Fighter


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they both have been .. and rashad sucks he deserved the whoopin he got from machida .... masher it ain't gay unless you look em straight in the eye lol..i don't really thik that kimbo is a all round fighter just a street fighter but he was training witha guy that fought in pride and is a dang good trainer....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know I just saw one trying to hump the other.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you act like you haven't ever tried to hunch abunch on someones leg fool


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I watched a few of his fights on u tube & he never went to the ground. I don't think he has 1


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in and out like the invisible man on wonder woman sunbathing naked.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I think unless he can pickup some grappling and jiu jitsu his record will wind up looking something like Tank Abbott's....guys like them sure are fun to watch though.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got huerta on this one


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea 2 brawlers are a good fight for sure or 2 guys that just say fork it lets throw hands


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They need to quit trying to hold hands


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

maynard gots some fast hands tho


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, he was training in Bolivia fighting a midget hoard. Some little village in the jungle with midgets that are super fast.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Who yall got


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

To early to tell but there are some big dudes this season for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what man them boys are big as all get out


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Watching the ulitmate fighter and that guys face is a mess.. hope he comes out for rd 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what reminds me of some raw hamburger meat


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

omg look at wagner, thats the bloodest fight madsen has good take down


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

that was nuts


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats why i hate heavy weights man they get winded and lay on top of each other.. and did yall see that trench on top of that dudes head that might leave a mark


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

That was a wasted 30 mintues of my life...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why I'm drinkin...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

That was worthless


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Grab a few beers it will get better.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hah i might have to class at 8 and budlight in the fridge, which one. ha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Class... I've got no class and I'm tieing one on now.....


----------

